# Democrats try to stack town hall, prevent dissenters from attending



## Xenophon (Aug 7, 2009)

Health Care Forum

Getting worse for Democrats, they are trying to bully protests, not good, and stack townhalls with 'supporters.'

Protests, passions roiling town hall meeting on health care

The tighter the dems hold on, the more their grip will slip, protests are the purest form of America, stop trying to shut them down.


----------



## Xenophon (Aug 7, 2009)

Harry reid mocking protestors, claiming they are not 'real.'

Top Democrat denounces health care protests

Dems have fillibuster proof majory in the senate, and control of the house and executive, how can 'the GoP' be holding them up?


----------



## Xenophon (Aug 7, 2009)

Deranged Nancy Pelosi claiming protestors are 'astroturf' (Dem speak for fake protestors) and that they carry 'swastikas...'

Does this sound like a responsible government offical?

RealClearPolitics - Video - Pelosi: Town Hall Protesters Are "Carrying Swastikas"


----------



## Dr Grump (Aug 7, 2009)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Xenophon (Aug 7, 2009)

All over the United States protests have sprung up, and the more obama and company denouce them, the more their poll numbers drop.


----------



## Xenophon (Aug 7, 2009)

That hotbed of the 'right', Conneticut, yet more protests against this insane spending and healthcare abomination.

Protesters Confront U.S. Representative At Simsbury Supermarket Meeting -- Courant.com



> But many who attended were not affiliated with an established group. Maryann Culkin, a stay-at-home mother from Avon, said she represents no one but herself. She went to Stop & Shop simply because she wanted to have a word or two with her congressman.
> 
> "For the first time in my life, I'm embarrassed and scared of where my country is going," Culkin told Murphy. She is worried about how the government will pay for Obama's health care policies.



Yet another example of what Gibbs calls 'faux' outrage 'paid for by lobbists.'


----------



## Xenophon (Aug 7, 2009)

This one is really galling, AARP officals walk out on the 'listening' event THEY ORGANIZED when the SENIORS didn't agree with them.

The seniors continued the meeting anyway, without the AARP 'spokeswoman' (who was clearly NOT a senior) stormed off when the seniors refused to agree with her the the reform AARP supports is something they want.

Breitbart.tv » AARP Organizers Cancel &#8216;Listening Session&#8217; After Participants Refuse to &#8216;Keep Their Comments Quiet&#8217;


----------



## Xenophon (Aug 7, 2009)

Some bluedogs admit they slowed this up, and they want to hear from people, unlike reid, Pelosi & Obama, who'd rather insult protestors:

Rowdy crowd grills congressmen over healthcare reform - FOX16.com


----------



## Dr Grump (Aug 7, 2009)

crickets chirping......


----------



## Xenophon (Aug 7, 2009)

Dr Grump said:


> crickets chirping......


Considering you are from New Zealand and don't have clue one how American politcis works, tell us why you firght so hard for Democrats when 75% of AMERICANS are united in opposing this collosal waste of money.

Go ahead Grump, tell us.


----------



## Dr Grump (Aug 7, 2009)

1) If your politics were any more transparent, they'd be perspex.
2) I don't fight hard for Democrats.
3) I would say ALL Americans are opposed to wasting money, but nobody is giving alternatives that would work....


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 7, 2009)

Xenophon said:


> Health Care Forum
> 
> Getting worse for Democrats, they are trying to bully protests, not good, and stack townhalls with 'supporters.'
> 
> ...


this is no surprise
who didnt see this coming


----------



## Xenophon (Aug 7, 2009)

Dr Grump said:


> 1) If your politics were any more transparent, they'd be perspex.


A rediculous answer, THIS is how we conduct our politics, and always have been.



> 2) I don't fight hard for Democrats.


Of course you do, iof I had been here 5 years ago, you would love me as all i did was rag the GoP, for the same reasons, unending stupid spending.



> 3) I would say ALL Americans are opposed to wasting money, but nobody is giving alternatives that would work....


That is not what is at issue, what is at issue is the American government keeps churning out huge bills that nobody reads that end up not working.

As I said, THIS is how we run our politics, we galvanize against things we don't like, i find it amusing that you post silly little snooze posts or crickets, its the middle of the night in America, there are few posters on at this hour.


----------



## Amanda (Aug 7, 2009)

The Dems are trying to organize to oppose the "disrupters"? Oh noes! I can't wait to see the outrage from those that have said the disrupters organizing was bad.... but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## Dr Grump (Aug 7, 2009)

Xenophon said:


> A rediculous answer, THIS is how we conduct our politics, and always have been.



You said I knew nothing of your politics...when clearly I know a shitload...




Xenophon said:


> Of course you do, iof I had been here 5 years ago, you would love me as all i did was rag the GoP, for the same reasons, unending stupid spending.



At least you are consistent. I don't really like either party to be honest, but I loathe the GoP. Dems are Ok, but too ijits running the party (not Obama though). 




Xenophon said:


> As I said, THIS is how we run our politics, we galvanize against things we don't like, i find it amusing that you post silly little snooze posts or crickets, its the middle of the night in America, there are few posters on at this hour.



I know you galvanise against things you don't like, but you guys don't seem that constructive in offering a solution. I think the main reason for this is you are too polarised. Not enough hands across the isles. More interested in the win and getting one 'over' on the opposition to really give a shit (not really talking about you, talking about Americans in general). As for the time, I know....


----------



## Xenophon (Aug 7, 2009)

Dr Grump said:


> You said I knew nothing of your politics...when clearly I know a shitload...


You left out the 'US' part, and its still clear you haven't clue one about them, I really don't care that you know Kiwi politics.




> At least you are consistent. I don't really like either party to be honest, but I loathe the GoP. Dems are Ok, but too ijits running the party (not Obama though).


That is another problem you have, you don't yet realize they are the same, neither is 'ok'.

Obama is a prime example of not being 'ok' BTW, he is Bush without the stupid grin.




> I know you galvanise against things you don't like, but you guys don't seem that constructive in offering a solution. I think the main reason for this is you are too polarised. Not enough hands across the isles. More interested in the win and getting one 'over' on the opposition to really give a shit (not really talking about you, talking about Americans in general). As for the time, I know....


That is NOT how we operate, you have to defeat the bad first, THEN you discuss other plans, that is what i mean by not understanding our system.

Right now the USA has one party rule, in theory the dems can do as they like, in reality they know they can't, and these protests are why.

If they try to pass this abomination they will lose the next election.


----------



## Xenophon (Aug 7, 2009)

Amanda said:


> The Dems are trying to organize to oppose the "disrupters"? Oh noes! I can't wait to see the outrage from those that have said the disrupters organizing was bad.... but I'm not holding my breath.


The hypocrissy will be thick, organizing a protest=bad.

Organizing a counter protest=good.


----------



## Care4all (Aug 7, 2009)

well, i am not against any kind of protest....  including that of mr gates!  

the right was against the dems protesting the war and bush policies...they were livid with dems.

the left is against these disruptive protesters against healthcare reform....

the right is against the dem protesters against the protesters on the right....

what goes around comes around and hypocrisy has no bounds imo!


----------



## Xenophon (Aug 7, 2009)

When does right and wrong enter the equasion?

NEVER

Now you see why I oppose BOTH parties.


----------



## Article 15 (Aug 7, 2009)

Care4all said:


> well, i am not against any kind of protest....  including that of mr gates!
> 
> the right was against the dems protesting the war and bush policies...they were livid with dems.
> 
> ...



Yup.

A lot of the people who are cheering on these healthcare protests are the same people who were calling war protesters treasonous.

IMO let people exercise their right to free speech and assembly.

Someday you will find yourself on the other side of the coin.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 7, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > well, i am not against any kind of protest....  including that of mr gates!
> ...


not really
most of us just thought they were nuts
and they were doing more than just protesting the war


----------



## Article 15 (Aug 7, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



I didn't mention any names ...


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 7, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...


i know
but i dont know many that were doing what you said


----------



## Camilla (Aug 7, 2009)

Nice post!


----------



## strollingbones (Aug 7, 2009)

Xenophon said:


> When does right and wrong enter the equasion?
> 
> NEVER
> 
> Now you see why I oppose BOTH parties.



yea you fucking sound like you oppose both parties.....i havent seen you post a thread yet...going on about republicans etc...and you are the one who gave me a lecture about being objective and not generalizing....blah blah blah blah.....hyprocrite thy name is internet poster.


----------



## Xenophon (Aug 7, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> > When does right and wrong enter the equasion?
> ...


Quiz for Bones:

What party controls ALL THREE arms of government, and can pass anything it wants to, and the other party cannot prevent it...

There is no point in threads about the powerless.

That should be obvious, before you try and call anyone a hypocrite.


----------



## strollingbones (Aug 7, 2009)

and why do we need multiple posts on the horrid democrats etc?  show me one thread you have done on the horrid republicans...*coughs up a hair ball*


----------



## Xenophon (Aug 7, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> and why do we need multiple posts on the horrid democrats etc?  show me one thread you have done on the horrid republicans...*coughs up a hair ball*


Show me one time I was here when the GoP had power.

So again, get with the program, you protest THOSE IN POWER WHO MISUSE IT, not powerless opposition parties.

Which should go without having to state the obvious...


----------



## Ravi (Aug 7, 2009)

Xenophon said:


> Health Care Forum
> 
> Getting worse for Democrats, they are trying to bully protests, not good, and stack townhalls with 'supporters.'
> 
> ...


You're quickly becoming a partisan hack, Xeno...where is the evidence that Democrats stacked anything? The article makes it clear that too many people showed up to fit in the venue. And most of those people sounded like protestors.


----------



## strollingbones (Aug 7, 2009)

Xenophon said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > Xenophon said:
> ...



internet posters are not hypocrites...do tell?

in my experience...when you toss a rock at a pack of dogs....the one that yelps is the one you hit.


----------



## Xenophon (Aug 7, 2009)

Oh, and before you give me another lame post bones, show me ONE post i made in suppoirt of the GoP.

Just ONE.

I'll wait....


----------



## Xenophon (Aug 7, 2009)

Ravi said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> > Health Care Forum
> ...


You are making the same exact mistake Bones made.

If I'm 'partsian' what party am I representing?

Hmm?

You too both are invested in 'us/them' so you don't get the disconnect the both of you are having.


----------



## Ravi (Aug 7, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> > When does right and wrong enter the equasion?
> ...


 You nailed it.


----------



## Ravi (Aug 7, 2009)

Xenophon said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Xenophon said:
> ...


Your thread title is what makes you partisan. Again, fire codes allow only a certain amount of people inside and this was first come, first in. No conspiracy here...yet that is the conclusion you jumped to immediately.


----------



## Xenophon (Aug 7, 2009)

Ravi said:


> : You nailed it.


No, all she did was make a foolish post.

What party has absolute power again kiddies?

What party is powerless and can do nothing?

I'll wait for the answers...


----------



## Xenophon (Aug 7, 2009)

Ravi said:


> Your thread title is what makes you partisan.


A rediculous answer on your part, as to be partisan is to take a side, and I don't support such a side.



> Again, fire codes allow only a certain amount of people inside and this was first come, first in. No conspiracy here...yet that is the conclusion you jumped to immediately.


If you had watched the video and read the article, it would have been clear there was no unfair bias, it was exactly what was being done.

It seems you can't handle that, now why is that?


----------



## strollingbones (Aug 7, 2009)

Xenophon said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > : You nailed it.
> ...



you can wait for answers till hell freezes over if you refuse to listen to the answers and just blow them all as partisan crap....which is kinda ironic here.


----------



## Xenophon (Aug 7, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> you can wait for answers till hell freezes over if you refuse to listen to the answers and just blow them all as partisan crap....which is kinda ironic here.


I read what you wrote, and it was stupid.

I can't make it plainer then that, you wonder why I don't have threads knocking republicans when republicans are powerless.

Do we need to call in captain obvious to figure out why?


----------



## jillian (Aug 7, 2009)

powerless and can do nothing?

dunno... they're pretty good at propaganda.

as for stacking town hall meetings, i'll just remind you that during the last admin someone got arrested for wearing an anti-war t-shirt to the State of the Union Address... 

Me? I wouldn't hold any town meetings so that the loons wouldn't have a forum for their show. I'd do small private events or telephone town halls.

heck with the loons...if they really wanted answers and to participate in the process, they'd allow people to speak and then respond with their objections.

but they don't...because the insurance company lobby doesn't want them to know that they're being lied to.


----------



## jillian (Aug 7, 2009)

no offense xen, but the language used in the OP clearly implies a position.


----------



## Xenophon (Aug 7, 2009)

And while we are on the subject of my newfound hackdom, point out all my other 'partisan' threads.


----------



## Xenophon (Aug 7, 2009)

jillian said:


> powerless and can do nothing?
> 
> dunno... they're pretty good at propaganda.


So?

The Dems have the votes and the power.

What else is needed exactly?


----------



## strollingbones (Aug 7, 2009)

alas isnt this the type of shit that keeps the division going....as long as they can divide the populas....they can continue to run over the populas....

a house divided and all that


----------



## strollingbones (Aug 7, 2009)

we need an educated united populas to move ahead


----------



## Xenophon (Aug 7, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> alas isnt this the type of shit that keeps the division going....as long as they can divide the populas....they can continue to run over the populas....
> 
> a house divided and all that



What you should be angry at is disingenious attempts to shut down opposition by demonizing, belittling and other unfair practices.

That is what the dems are doing right now.

Every linked item showed examples of this behavior, the party in power attempting to ignore, belittle and demonize opposition.

It should all make you mad as hell.

Sadly, instead it made you fall back on the asinine tactic of trying to attack the messenger, and for that I'm really disapointed in a few of you.


----------



## Ravi (Aug 7, 2009)

Provide evidence that the people attending the meeting were Democrat operatives, Xeno. I did watch the video and read the article. This was nothing more than too many people showing up for the venue size and the ones that couldn't get in thinking they were locked out because of their viewpoint.


----------



## Old Rocks (Aug 7, 2009)

As stated before, what goes around, comes around. Asking hard questions in the question and answer part of a town hall meeting is far differant than just going there to disrupt the meeting. The politics of disruption was what the Brown Shirts were all about.


----------



## Xenophon (Aug 7, 2009)

They provided it themselves, the town halls were organized by democrats.

You just ask for proof of what was patently obvious.


----------



## Annie (Aug 7, 2009)

Old Rocks said:


> As stated before, what goes around, comes around. Asking hard questions in the question and answer part of a town hall meeting is far differant than just going there to disrupt the meeting. The politics of disruption was what the Brown Shirts were all about.



The folks that were showing up wore 'boring, too nice clothes', carried homemade, original signs. The brown shirts are being rallied by Axlerod and being paid, they are the professionals. Little rocks, the folks can see it on youtube and more and more on the MSM.


----------



## Xenophon (Aug 7, 2009)

Since a lot of you I now realize can't undertand who i am, I'll make it easy for you:

http://www.usmessageboard.com/group.php?do=discuss&group=&discussionid=35

Read, and understand, before insulting me again by the emenently stupid comment that I am 'partisan.'


----------



## WillowTree (Aug 7, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> and why do we need multiple posts on the horrid democrats etc?  show me one thread you have done on the horrid republicans...*coughs up a hair ball*



wait a minute sister,, there are plenty of threads about the horrid mob like inconsequential irrelevant, you lost the election old white people. now don't be a hypocrite


----------



## Ravi (Aug 7, 2009)

Xenophon said:


> They provided it themselves, the town halls were organized by democrats.
> 
> You just ask for proof of what was patently obvious.


That's retarded, no offense.


----------



## Xenophon (Aug 7, 2009)

Ravi said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> > They provided it themselves, the town halls were organized by democrats.
> ...



As retarded as asking how we know a democrat is running a town hall for themself?

That kind of retarded?


----------



## Ravi (Aug 7, 2009)

Xenophon said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Xenophon said:
> ...


My rep, who is a Dem, holds town halls...if she were a Rep, she'd do the same. But either way, she wouldn't exclude anyone from attending...no matter which party they belong to...pols want votes after all.

So again, prove your assertion that those inside the building were DNC operatives.


----------



## Xenophon (Aug 7, 2009)

Ravi said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


So, a Dem politicain is holding a town hall, and you want me to prove Dems are running it?

Is this really what you keep asking me?


----------



## Ravi (Aug 7, 2009)

No, Xeno. This is what I want you to prove:

*Democrats try to stack town hall, prevent dissenters from attending  *


----------



## Old Rocks (Aug 7, 2009)

Xenophon said:


> They provided it themselves, the town halls were organized by democrats.
> 
> You just ask for proof of what was patently obvious.



I see. A Democratic Representative has a town hall meeting, and the fact that it is organized by Democrats is an indication of particanship? Who would you have organize it? The Republican Party? Now that you are done playing with it, put your brain back in your head and use it.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Aug 7, 2009)

"I am against religion because it teaches us to be satisfied with not understanding the world.

WTF?????


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Aug 7, 2009)

First off, they are NOT town hall meetings... they are just the government's version of an Amway get together.  THAT'S IT.

SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Aug 7, 2009)

Xenophon said:


> Deranged Nancy Pelosi claiming protestors are 'astroturf' (Dem speak for fake protestors) and that they carry 'swastikas...'
> 
> Does this sound like a responsible government offical?
> 
> RealClearPolitics - Video - Pelosi: Town Hall Protesters Are "Carrying Swastikas"



The only Astroturf I see is pelosi's face.


----------



## Xenophon (Aug 7, 2009)

Ravi said:


> No, Xeno. This is what I want you to prove:
> 
> *Democrats try to stack town hall, prevent dissenters from attending  *


It was in the article and on the video.

I can't make you see things you don't wish to see.


----------



## Ravi (Aug 7, 2009)

Here, Xeno, from the Tampa Tribune.



> Castor tried to speak for nearly 15 minutes but the crowd drowned her out, chanting, "You work for us,'' "Tyranny, tyranny,'' and "Read the bill." She ultimately left the meeting early, further angering some attendees.


Protests, passions roiling town hall meeting on health care

If dissenters were prevented from attending, how exactly was the above possible?


----------



## Old Rocks (Aug 7, 2009)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> First off, they are NOT town hall meetings... they are just the government's version of an Amway get together.  THAT'S IT.
> 
> SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL



Really?


----------



## Xenophon (Aug 7, 2009)

Old Rocks said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> > They provided it themselves, the town halls were organized by democrats.
> ...


See this post?

This is the type of partisan imbecility that has ruined American politics the last century.

The termally stupid keeps trying to play idiot partsian games not understanding that I oppose the party system, even after I linked to blog comments from before this day saying so.

This is why people like 'old rocks' are such a waste, they poison politics through their inabilty to get beyound 'us/them'.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Aug 7, 2009)

I htink the problem the politicians are having is that they can't believe the idiot masses are figuring out what it is they are trying to do...  you're supposed to be too STUPID!


----------



## Care4all (Aug 7, 2009)

Xenophon said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > Xenophon said:
> ...



The dems control 2 parts of our 3 branch gvt.

They control the executive branch and congress...the legislative branch, but not the Judicial branch....the Supreme court is still in conservative control.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Aug 7, 2009)

Ravi said:


> Here, Xeno, from the Tampa Tribune.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Same behavior Different Party.    Looks like the Dems dont like it when the Reps steal their tactics


----------



## Xenophon (Aug 7, 2009)

Ravi said:


> Here, Xeno, from the Tampa Tribune.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Could it be the thread title was tied only to the opening post?

Hmm?

I like you a lot ravi, but you are wasting your time trying to play a semantics game with me, read my comments on protesting to power.


----------



## editec (Aug 7, 2009)

Xenophon said:


> Health Care Forum
> 
> Getting worse for Democrats, they are trying to bully protests, not good, and stack townhalls with 'supporters.'
> 
> ...


 
How is the DEMS trying to pack the house with their supporters any more or less politic than the ANTI-DEMS who are doing the same thing?

Or do you believe that the protestors who show up to protest merely there by coincidence?

Let me tell you, it takes coordination to pack a room when a Representative speaks, normally.

I have often been in the room with Congressional Reps (when less contentious but equeally vital issues are discussed) and there is practically nobody in that room whatever.

Are these protests contrived?

Of course they are.

But that isn't a bad thing.

That is the political process in action.

Political activist organizations rally the troops they have to show up and make a big noise.

Right now, given the amount of play that the HC issue is getting, given the enormous amount of money spent to keep this issue on the minds of the people, the REPS can field a lot of volunteers.

Now the question is will the Dems be able to do the same?

I have gotten invitation after invitation to show up and show my support for the DEM plan.

I have eschewed those invitations because I am not certain I DO support that HC reform.

I have been waiting until I understand that plan to make my opinions known to my REPs.

Perhaps it's time, for me to leave the caccoon of my office and get our on the streets, again.

If I do, and a protestor shouts down my REP or Congressperson while he (or she) is attempting to answer a question I am likely to not be very sympathetic to the person seeking to shout him down.

Let the civil war begin.

I'm more than ready for it.


----------



## Xenophon (Aug 7, 2009)

Care4all said:


> The dems control 2 parts of our 3 branch gvt.
> 
> They control the executive branch and congress...the legislative branch, but not the Judicial branch....the Supreme court is still in conservative control.



Technically, you are correct, when I said all three I should have said both houses of congress and the white house.

No party controls the courts, which btw have no authority over the other branches according to teh constitution, but that is an argument for another day.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Aug 7, 2009)

Xenophon said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > The dems control 2 parts of our 3 branch gvt.
> ...



The court will be in liberal hands when obama appoints his next justice if sotomayor is as I suspect she may be.

But until then it is 5 to 3 conservative (reserving judgment on Sotomayor till she hears some cases)


----------



## ba1614 (Aug 7, 2009)

Xenophon said:


> Deranged Nancy Pelosi claiming protestors are 'astroturf' (Dem speak for fake protestors) and that they carry 'swastikas...'
> 
> Does this sound like a responsible government offical?
> 
> RealClearPolitics - Video - Pelosi: Town Hall Protesters Are "Carrying Swastikas"



How can this stupid bitch get away with saying stuff like that? I just can't believe the "leader" of the house can say such shit, to the press no less!!
 It's a sad state of affairs when garbage like this, by people in these positions, goes unchecked. I don't give a fuck what party you belong to, it's just wrong!

 If there were people there with swastikas it would be all over the msm, and on 80% of the papers front page in the land!
 I'll guarantee there's a couple in the crowd now though.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Aug 7, 2009)

ba1614 said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> > Deranged Nancy Pelosi claiming protestors are 'astroturf' (Dem speak for fake protestors) and that they carry 'swastikas...'
> ...



Thats what happens when the Media gets involved in politics instead of staying objective.

But like I said the only thing about Pelosi that relates to astroturf is her face.


----------



## Xenophon (Aug 7, 2009)

ba1614 said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> > Deranged Nancy Pelosi claiming protestors are 'astroturf' (Dem speak for fake protestors) and that they carry 'swastikas...'
> ...


I saw a picture of one meeting, a protestor had a swazskia sign, with a red circle and line thorugh, saying NO nazi tactics, not that they are pro nazis.

Nancy is inferring the opposite, totally disingenious.


----------



## jillian (Aug 7, 2009)

Xenophon said:


> What you should be angry at is disingenious attempts to shut down opposition by demonizing, belittling and other unfair practices.



What I find disgusting... is the effort to disrupt and destroy the ability to accomplish anything.

And if calling it what it is is "demonizing and belittling"... too bad. Maybe they should comport themselves in a more civilized manner.



> That is what the dems are doing right now.



I know... everyone would like it if no one responded to the loons.



> Every linked item showed examples of this behavior, the party in power attempting to ignore, belittle and demonize opposition.



You read the posts on this board? Dems aren't NEARLY good enough at demonizing the opposition. They have huge amounts to learn from the right in that regard.

You as outraged when the call Obama a socialist to Demonize the opposition?


----------



## Xenophon (Aug 7, 2009)

jillian said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> > What you should be angry at is disingenious attempts to shut down opposition by demonizing, belittling and other unfair practices.
> ...


Jill, read the post I linked to, about who i am.

Your questions are all answered within the non alligned poster society.


----------



## Annie (Aug 7, 2009)

Yet Democrat representatives are beginning to walk it back:

Hot Air » Blog Archive » Blanche Lincoln to health-care protesters: Hey, sorry for calling you un-American

Links at site:



> Blanche Lincoln to health-care protesters: Hey, sorry for calling you un-American
> POSTED AT 8:21 PM ON AUGUST 6, 2009 BY ALLAHPUNDIT
> SHARE ON FACEBOOK |	 PRINTER-FRIENDLY
> 
> ...



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wEVmhpXq_ow&feature=player_embedded[/ame]


----------



## manifold (Aug 7, 2009)

Haven't read through the thread, just the op so I apolgize in advance if this has already been covered.

I don't see anything in the links provided to support the claim that anyone is trying to prevent anyone from attending.  Just seems to me that there is a lot of interest, on both sides, leading to undercapacity issues.  Not sure why you [Xeno] would imply that this is a Democrat conspiracy.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Aug 7, 2009)

In every stage of these Oppressions We have Petitioned for Redress in the most humble terms: Our repeated Petitions have been answered only by repeated injury. A Prince, whose character is thus marked by every act which may define a Tyrant, is unfit to be the ruler of a free people.


----------



## xsited1 (Aug 7, 2009)

Annie said:


> Yet Democrat representatives are beginning to walk it back:
> 
> Hot Air » Blog Archive » Blanche Lincoln to health-care protesters: Hey, sorry for calling you &#8220;un-American&#8221;
> 
> ...



Blanche Lincoln is a piece of work.  She'll continue to get reelected just like Pelosi because of the constituents she represents, but she is most certainly a disgrace to the country.


----------



## Ravi (Aug 7, 2009)

Xenophon said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Here, Xeno, from the Tampa Tribune.
> ...


None of your posts point to Dems trying to prevent people from attending these meetings. Not a single one.

I like you, too, Xeno, but I mistrust your motives.


----------



## Xenophon (Aug 7, 2009)

Ravi said:


> I like you, too, Xeno, but I mistrust your motives.


My motives are to end the two party system that has crippled this country.

In fact, to end ALL political parties, politicains should stand on their own merits, not be part of some huge apparatus that cares only about re-electing itself.

If you distrust that, then you distrust the fundemental principles of what the United States was meant to be, a free nation of the people, by the people and for the people.


----------



## jillian (Aug 7, 2009)

Xenophon said:


> My motives are to end the two party system that has crippled this country.



by misrepresentation?


----------



## Ravi (Aug 7, 2009)

Nice work putting words in my mouth, Xeno.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## manifold (Aug 8, 2009)

Ravi said:


> Nice work putting words in my mouth, Xeno.



Irony alert! Irony alert!






















































Or is it karma?


----------



## oreo (Aug 8, 2009)

Xenophon said:


> All over the United States protests have sprung up, and the more obama and company denouce them, the more their poll numbers drop.




*This administration, Nancy Pelosi & the DNC have made a horrible mistake. *

*It would have been so----easy to get national air time to explain the two bills in question in absolute DETAIL. * I don't care if took all day--they needed to do that--& they didn't.  Obama just went out there--told us how bad it is--which is something everyone in this country has known about for years.  Americans WANT details on these plans--lots & lots of DETAILS--& they're not getting that.

*Their big mistake*--They have decided to attack taxpaying Americans who are showing up at these town halls.  *And that won't sit well with any American regardless of political party affiliation.*


----------



## Xenophon (Aug 8, 2009)

jillian said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> > My motives are to end the two party system that has crippled this country.
> ...


By highlighting those guilty of it, like Democrats in this case ans holding them up to scrutiny.


----------



## Amanda (Aug 8, 2009)

Xenophon said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Xenophon said:
> ...



Politicians, by their very nature, tend to be scum. Rock on Mr X, rock on!


----------



## Ravi (Aug 8, 2009)

Xenophon said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Xenophon said:
> ...


You can do that without making things up.


----------



## editec (Aug 8, 2009)

Xenophon said:


> Harry reid mocking protestors, claiming they are not 'real.'
> 
> Top Democrat denounces health care protests
> 
> Dems have fillibuster proof majory in the senate, and control of the house and executive, how can 'the GoP' be holding them up?


 
The Republican community organizers are rallying their troops to shut down town hall meetings by bullying the Representatives.

That's okay, cause that's their right.

It behooves the DEMS to do the same.

And if a few of these town hall meetings turn into a free-for-all with people pounding the every loving shit out of each other, I think that might be a good thing, too.

It's time people...time for people to decide once and for all what side they're on.

American is divided and this dividion needs to be recongnized for what it really is.

This ain't no party, this is no disco, this is on the street politics.


----------



## Ravi (Aug 8, 2009)

Editec, please explain to me how anyone has a "right" to shut down town hall meetings? 

I disagree that the Dems should do the same thing.

I personally would like someone to give logical support or logical objections to this health care bill. I get nothing of the sort from either side. Politics by hysteria is what we are experiencing.

Soon town hall meetings will be a thing of the past and all town halls will be held on the internet. That is a shame, IMO.


----------



## editec (Aug 8, 2009)

Ravi said:


> Editec, please explain to me how anyone has a "right" to shut down town hall meetings?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Xenophon (Aug 8, 2009)

Ravi said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


Which is why I never do so.

You seem determined to defend this thugish totalatarian behavior that democrats are now carrying out, why?

If I looked for it, would I find you defending say, the minute men when they were shouted down and mobbed, and did you denouce that it was organized by special interests?

You see Ravi, you are invested in us/them and its what is killing our country.

On some level you know mocking and demonizing protestors is wrong, yet you defend those who doing it, because you percieve them to be attacking *your side.*

You sacrifice ethics for party affiliations.

And that is what I fight, and hope to eliminate, so that no barrier exists between us because you are of a 'party.'

I recognize it may never happen or if it does not in my life time, but the goal is worthwhile and obtainable, and the inverse quite simply is disaster.

So if I have to take misguided attacks and be called a 'partisan' that is the price that is paid to maybe free one more person from the clutches of the party machine system the infects the USA.


----------



## Ravi (Aug 8, 2009)

Thanks, Editec, I understand your point now. I doubt that the Dems will do as you hope they will do, though. I have no doubt in my mind that the Republicans have already poisoned public opinion by yelling commie and claiming old people will be put down like dogs.

One thing the current Dems are never good at is crafting a message.

Xeno, I am still waiting for you to provide one shred of evidence that the Democrats are preventing people from attending these town hall meetings.


----------



## Annie (Aug 8, 2009)

Ravi said:


> Thanks, Editec, I understand your point now. I doubt that the Dems will do as you hope they will do, though. I have no doubt in my mind that the Republicans have already poisoned public opinion by yelling commie and claiming old people will be put down like dogs.
> 
> One thing the current Dems are never good at is crafting a message.
> 
> Xeno, I am still waiting for you to provide one shred of evidence that the Democrats are preventing people from attending these town hall meetings.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jBS6Pfb8iQQ&feature=player_embedded]YouTube - Jamie Allman Presses Rep. Russ Carnahan[/ame]


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--ZJhR3T4aw&feature=player_embedded[/ame]


----------



## Ravi (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm shocked. Union members being kept from entering the backstage entrance. Not sure what you are trying to prove with either one of those video clips. Certainly not Xeno's assertion.


----------



## AllieBaba (Aug 8, 2009)

Ravi said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...




Criticizing one or the other party doesn't make you partisan. What makes you partisan is an inability to be ojective, and to be willing to lie to promote  your party.

Sounds like Ravi to me.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 8, 2009)

Ravi said:


> I'm shocked. Union members being kept from entering the backstage entrance. Not sure what you are trying to prove with either one of those video clips. Certainly not Xeno's assertion.


WOW, you are even more moronic that i previously thought


----------



## Ravi (Aug 8, 2009)

Is it just me, or does dcon get more retarded by the day?


----------



## WillowTree (Aug 8, 2009)

Ravi said:


> Is it just me, or does dcon get more retarded by the day?



it's just you!


----------



## WillowTree (Aug 8, 2009)

Xenophon said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Xenophon said:
> ...






Ravi and her thugs,,will gain nothing by barring protesters, the people on the inside don't need convincing,, it's the people on the outside yelling to get in who need convincing, and the pictures of the people on the outside yelling to get in tell a very powerful tale about Ravi and her thugs. And the whole wide world is watching.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 8, 2009)

Ravi said:


> Is it just me, or does dcon get more retarded by the day?


ooooh damn, that cut me to the bone




NOT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 8, 2009)

WillowTree said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


i hope they keep ignoring the facts
then come the day after the election in nov 2010 they will all wonder how it happened


----------



## AllieBaba (Aug 8, 2009)

Ravi said:


> I'm shocked. Union members being kept from entering the backstage entrance. Not sure what you are trying to prove with either one of those video clips. Certainly not Xeno's assertion.



Of course you're confused. The truth always befuddles you.

They were keeping everyone else out. Still confused?


----------



## WillowTree (Aug 8, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Xenophon said:
> ...




oh they will,, they are so full of self importance,, and they are too stupid to do otherwise..just listen to obamalama reid and pelosi,, they got the world by it's tail.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 8, 2009)

WillowTree said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...


wait for the "THEY *STOLE* THE ELECTION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AllieBaba (Aug 9, 2009)

THEY STOLE THE ELECTION...

True, but still funny.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Aug 9, 2009)

Dr Grump said:


> 1) If your politics were any more transparent, they'd be perspex.
> 2) I don't fight hard for Democrats.
> 3) I would say ALL Americans are opposed to wasting money, but nobody is giving alternatives that would work....



The GOP's Health-Care Alternative - WSJ.com


----------



## Soaring (Aug 9, 2009)

It's still a government controlled plan no matter how you spell it.  Our government has no business putting its' hands in the health care of the general populace.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Aug 9, 2009)

Xenophon said:


> Health Care Forum
> 
> Getting worse for Democrats, they are trying to bully protests, not good, and stack townhalls with 'supporters.'
> 
> ...



So they're organizing as well, and exercising their first amendment rights? Good, now we can maybe stop hearing the cries of "foul" from the proponents who think that when the opponents are exercising their first amendment right they are committing an illegal act.

Unless the posters here think that what the proponents are doing is illegal as well? Never thought of that one. Wow, they'd be stuck between a rock and a hard place then, wouldn't they?


----------



## Annie (Aug 9, 2009)

RadiomanATL said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> > Health Care Forum
> ...



I agree that it's important for the people that their representatives know what they want. With that established, attendees whatever their point of view, should be able to show they live in that district. Accusations are being made against both for stacking, it's easy enough to prevent. Notice I'm not saying they need to be registered voters? Just live in district. That way the reps can get a good idea of what his/her people think they want and address it from there.


----------



## editec (Aug 9, 2009)

Of course these crowds are the product of the political establishment sending in the tools.

And both teams have their tools, folks, both teams.

I know, I was one of those people sending in the partisans, not so long ago.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Aug 9, 2009)

If disruption is justified, then counter-disruption is justified.


----------



## Darkwind (Aug 9, 2009)

Care4all said:


> well, i am not against any kind of protest....  including that of mr gates!
> 
> the right was against the dems protesting the war and bush policies...they were livid with dems.
> 
> ...


We were?  I just thought they were wrong.  I was never 'livid' with them.

In fact, I'm all for the freedom of speech and expression.  Just remember, there are consequences to the exercising of rights.  For both sides

What goes around comes around?  Well, I'm glad you put it that way.  This is the 'comes around' part to the dems protesting the GOP.....

How does it feel?


----------



## AllieBaba (Aug 9, 2009)

editec said:


> Of course these crowds are the product of the political establishment sending in the tools.
> 
> And both teams have their tools, folks, both teams.
> 
> I know, I was one of those people sending in the partisans, not so long ago.



Yes, but you're a leftard.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Aug 9, 2009)

Xenophon said:


> Health Care Forum
> 
> Getting worse for Democrats, they are trying to bully protests, not good, and stack townhalls with 'supporters.'
> 
> ...



This is particularly funny in light of all the twinks on this board, screaming about "preventing the flow of democracy".  It just goes to prove that anytime leftists accuse someone of something heinous, it's because they're projecting their own misdeeds onto everyone else.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Aug 9, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> > When does right and wrong enter the equasion?
> ...



Why should he "go on" about the Republicans?  They aren't in power.  They don't even have the numbers to mount an effective block.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Aug 9, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> and why do we need multiple posts on the horrid democrats etc?  show me one thread you have done on the horrid republicans...*coughs up a hair ball*



We need multiple posts on the horrid Democrats because they're doing multiple horrid things that need discussing.  Obviously.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Aug 9, 2009)

RadiomanATL said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> > Health Care Forum
> ...



I don't think anyone believes that the Democrats are breaking the law by trying to stage-manage townhall forums to allow only their supporters.  It IS unethical, though, and it qualifies as exactly what the leftists on this board have been whining about:  "preventing the free flow of democracy".


----------



## Maple (Aug 9, 2009)

I agree, and if they somehow pass this bill without the consent of the majority of Americans, it's gonna get much worse. Millions marching in the streets. What's happened these last 8 or 9 months since the bailouts is that these issues have attracted the attention of people who are normally silent, and don't pay too much attention to politics and what's going on in Washington. Washington has lost their trust with important issues. I don't beleive there are too many people out there that saw that no stimulus stimulus bill passed and signed by a bunch of morons that never even read the damn thing. This does not instill confidence.

Next is cap and trade and most know that it won't do anything but kill millions more American jobs.

In Obama's effort to get everything done at light speed he has forgotten to get it right. Ex- the no stimulus stimulus bill. Full of pork and doing next to nothing to create jobs.

Probably, the best statement I have heard from one of these citizens was the comment that " Obama spent 6 months picking out a family dog, yet wants health care reformed in 3 weeks."

This is what happens when you have 3 very left wing politicians running the country, Nancy Pelosi- speaker of the House, Harry Reid, majority leader in the Senate, and of course Barrack Obama- community organizor turned President of the United States after spending ONLY 150 days in the senate.


----------



## Old Rocks (Aug 10, 2009)

Millions of Americans out in the street because we finally have the beginning of a real Health Care System? Lordy, lordy. Ain't gonna happen. You cry babies will just post senseless garbage on this and other boards about birth certificates, and the rest of the nation will move on to solving other problems.


----------



## WillowTree (Aug 10, 2009)

Old Rocks said:


> Millions of Americans out in the street because we finally have the beginning of a real Health Care System? Lordy, lordy. Ain't gonna happen. You cry babies will just post senseless garbage on this and other boards about birth certificates, and the rest of the nation will move on to solving other problems.



hey rockhead.. See if you can answer this simple question. look us in the eye and try not to lie.. I know I know,, it's what you are used to.. but here goes..


Suggestion and a Question  *why doesn't the obamalama put his money where his big assed campaign promise is???? why doesn't he give us health care just like the congresscritters have?? and I mean exactly like the congresscritters have.. after all Byrd the grand old wizard of the KKKA ls still alive at the ripe old age of nearl 100 he doesn't have to wiat, he isn't denied and we probably would buy into that??? give it a whirl try to answer that question whydoncya?* *No,, really,, I mean look at all the time and money and angst and secrecy he could have saved if he had just put his money where his big assed campaign promise was.. and ordered Pelosi to "extend the exact same coverage your skanky ass has to all legal Americans. Now wouldn't that have been so easy smeasy???*


----------



## Care4all (Aug 10, 2009)

I agree that this is too large of a bill with major consequences for us citizens, for congress to pass without the majority of the citizen's consent.

It more than likely will get the majority's consent...but only time will tell all!

care


----------



## Xenophon (Aug 10, 2009)

The more complex something is, the more likely it has errors and flaws in it.

This latest Congress is addicted to huge bills which can't easily be understood, it should be voted down on that bases alone.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 10, 2009)

Xenophon said:


> The more complex something is, the more likely it has errors and flaws in it.
> 
> This latest Congress is addicted to huge bills which can't easily be understood, it should be voted down on that bases alone.


not to mention they dont even bother to READ them


----------



## Skull Pilot (Aug 10, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> > The more complex something is, the more likely it has errors and flaws in it.
> ...



shit it took Obama 6 months to figure out what kind of dog he wanted and yet he wants to cram a bill as far reaching and complicated as health care down our throats in less than half that time


----------



## Skull Pilot (Aug 10, 2009)

Jay Canuck said:


>



and both medicare and social security are going broke


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Aug 10, 2009)

Jay Canuck said:


>



And both of those programs are BANKRUPTor near BANRUPT!!

You need to ask yourself, do you really want govt. run healthcare?!?!?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Aug 10, 2009)

Skull Pilot said:


> Jay Canuck said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Damn I guess I should have scrolled down one more post.

Oh well.


----------



## Jay Canuck (Aug 10, 2009)

after 8 years of Bush and the GOP ignoring the problem it's not fixed?


----------



## Skull Pilot (Aug 10, 2009)

Jay Canuck said:


> after 8 years of Bush and the GOP ignoring that problem wouldn't have anything to do with it ?



just shows why  a Canadian shouldn't bother arguing American politics.

FYI SS has been in trouble for a lot longer than 8 years.

go read a book or two


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Aug 10, 2009)

Jay Canuck said:


> after 8 years of Bush and the GOP ignoring that problem wouldn't have anything to do with it ?



Are you implying that social security and medicare was fiscally sound before Bush took office?

Just out of curiousity why do you even give a fuck about my country?

Oh and tell me again how well Canada's healthcare is doing.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 10, 2009)

Jay Canuck said:


> after 8 years of Bush and the GOP ignoring the problem it's not fixed?


maybe the dems shouldnt have blocked the attempts to pass reforms then


----------



## Xenophon (Aug 11, 2009)

The outragiousness continues, here we see a man with a handicapped sone removed and threatened for daring to speak up.

Breitbart.tv » Father of Handicapped Son Received Threats After Confrontation With Rep. Dingell

Tell us agian how physically threatening dissenters in the night is NOT a Nazi tactic.


----------



## Chris (Aug 11, 2009)

Skull Pilot said:


> Jay Canuck said:
> 
> 
> > after 8 years of Bush and the GOP ignoring that problem wouldn't have anything to do with it ?
> ...



When are you going to read one?

I suggest you start with House of Bush, House of Saud.


----------



## Nik (Aug 11, 2009)

Skull Pilot said:


> Jay Canuck said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



And?

Thats because taxes are too low.  Not because the programs have anything wrong with them.


----------



## Chris (Aug 11, 2009)

Nik said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Jay Canuck said:
> ...


----------



## elvis (Aug 11, 2009)

Chris said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



Does Old roxy know you're hitting on Nik? He's going to get jealous.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 11, 2009)

Chris said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


great, raise those taxes on the working people
they will be sure to vote for your guys again


----------



## Nik (Aug 11, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > Nik said:
> ...



How about on the rich?

Top marginal tax rate is incredibly low.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 11, 2009)

Nik said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Chris said:
> ...


and who are these "rich" you want to tax?


----------



## Nik (Aug 11, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Well, for starters, people making over 5 mil.

Or do you not consider that rich?


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 11, 2009)

Nik said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Nik said:
> ...


are any of them eligible to receive a single thing from SSI, Medicare, Medicaid?
NOPE
so, you want to tax them for something you will deny them coverage under

now, don't most people making over $5 mil a year run businesses?
if you raise taxes on them, what are they likely to do to make up for it?

RAISE PRICES of the goods they sell
CUT COSTS of doing business(AKA cut labor costs)
or, a combination of the two
so, who would end up PAYING those increases?


----------



## Nik (Aug 11, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



They would.  If their businesses could get away with raising prices, or cutting costs they would be doing so already.  Or do you think that they could be making more money, but aren't out of the goodness of their hearts?

Yes.  I will tax them for things they don't receive.  Just as we are all taxed for things that we don't receive.

Or maybe we should only tax medicare recipients to get income for medicare, eh?  Thats a really wonderful idea there.


----------



## OneWorld (Aug 11, 2009)

Xenophon said:


> Getting worse for Democrats, they are trying to bully protests, not good, and stack townhalls with 'supporters.'
> 
> 
> 
> The tighter the dems hold on, the more their grip will slip, protests are the purest form of America, stop trying to shut them down.



Are you for real? They are showing up at town halls to match the bullying that the right has been doing this past month. They've been sending people to disrupt them for quite some time now, this is called a reasoned RESPONSE.

Do you accept that Republicans have been lying to you about the health care bill? Why are they doing this? Who's interest are they serving? Do you believe the party of big business is "looking out for your best interest" in this case? 

If they told you to cut off your head, would you do it too?


----------



## Skull Pilot (Aug 11, 2009)

Chris said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Jay Canuck said:
> ...



What does Bush have to do with the fact that SS has been circling the drain for a lot longer than 8 years?

And BTW I am not, nor was i ever a supporter of GW.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Aug 11, 2009)

Nik said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Jay Canuck said:
> ...



Taxes are too low.

OK so how much more do you want to pay?

Oh and btw those entitlement s are broke because the government can't manage them.

Ss in particular is broke because it is a Ponzi scheme


----------



## Skull Pilot (Aug 11, 2009)

here's a timely article on Social Security

The next great bailout: Fixing social security - Jul. 30, 2009


i know it's a little long but don't despair.

take your time  it's OK if your lips move as you read.


----------



## Xenophon (Aug 11, 2009)

OneWorld said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> > Getting worse for Democrats, they are trying to bully protests, not good, and stack townhalls with 'supporters.'
> ...


A perfect example of an Obamatron, wants to know if 'I'm for real' being agast at the tactics currently being used by Democrats against protestors.

Then goes on to give me a postion and chastises me for it, like all good little party hacks.

Learn your way around here noob before asking such a stupid question, or at least read the damn thread first, I've little symapthey for stupid people who lead with their chin.

The real question is, are you for real, and you've already answered, and its 'no.'


----------



## editec (Aug 11, 2009)

Let the current HC system bleed out, say I.

Implementing a new system of of government payment won't solve the problem because the real problems facing HC have nothing to do with how it is funded.


----------



## Maple (Aug 11, 2009)

hasn't the congressmen and senators and the President who support it signed up for it. So far NO takers.

go to:

Fleming.house.gov 


This is a petition to send to your representatives asking that they sign on to the same plan you are going to be forced to be on. Fleming is a physician and also a representative, he has had NO takers. I tried to get on this morning, they are overwhelmed and I think it crashed their server.


----------



## Old Rocks (Aug 11, 2009)

Xenophon said:


> Health Care Forum
> 
> Getting worse for Democrats, they are trying to bully protests, not good, and stack townhalls with 'supporters.'
> 
> ...



Potesting, asking tough questions in a town hall meeting, are what town hall meetings are for. Disrupting the meeting, preventing the Representative from talking to his constituents, is Brownshirt tactics. And that is what you people are doing. 

So the people that support having a real Health Care System also show up and prevent the disruptions. That is a good thing. And you poor babies are crying your heads off because you are prevented from acting like a bunch of brownshirts, and are shown to be in a very vocal, but very small and ignorant minority.


----------



## Old Rocks (Aug 11, 2009)

Fellows, you prevent any kind of Health Care Reform, and the cost of health care in this nation keeps rising at the present rate, the next time Reform comes up, it will be the implementation of Universal Health Care, and the present for profit insurers will simply be abolished. That would be my preferance right now.


----------



## Xenophon (Aug 11, 2009)

Old Rocks said:


> Potesting, asking tough questions in a town hall meeting, are what town hall meetings are for. Disrupting the meeting, preventing the Representative from talking to his constituents, is Brownshirt tactics. And that is what you people are doing.


Save the party spin for your next meeting with Nancy.

The people are against this abomination of a bill, and with good reason.



> So the people that support having a real Health Care System also show up and prevent the disruptions. That is a good thing. And you poor babies are crying your heads off because you are prevented from acting like a bunch of brownshirts, and are shown to be in a very vocal, but very small and ignorant minority.


Its amusing how Nazis always call their victims Nazis.


----------



## editec (Aug 11, 2009)

Old Rocks said:


> Fellows, you prevent any kind of Health Care Reform, and the cost of health care in this nation keeps rising at the present rate, the next time Reform comes up, it will be the implementation of Universal Health Care, and the present for profit insurers will simply be abolished. That would be my preferance right now.


 

Basically that's about where I'm at, too.

The worse it gets the sooner the revolution.


----------



## Xenophon (Aug 11, 2009)

Old Rocks said:


> Fellows, you prevent any kind of Health Care Reform, and the cost of health care in this nation keeps rising at the present rate, the next time Reform comes up, it will be the implementation of Universal Health Care, and the present for profit insurers will simply be abolished. That would be my preferance right now.


Like all political ideologues, you miss the point.

WHY are the costs so high.

Instead of addressing that, you talk about spending money we don't have and putting people who fail at everything they try to run, in charge of the problem.

The reason health care went crazy is lawyers kept sueing doctors for malpractice, it didn't matter to them , the insurance always paid off.

Insurance companies siomply raised their rates to cover the pay outs, forcing Doctors and medical professionals to pay even more, thus they had to raise their rates and this cycle goes on and on...

And you want the gov to step in and play insurance company as some kind of cure.

Are you insane?


----------



## Nik (Aug 11, 2009)

Skull Pilot said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



Only a bit more.  But the real taxes should be, surprise surprise, on those who actually have lots of money.

Ah, yes, do tell how the government has failed to manage them.


----------



## Nik (Aug 11, 2009)

Xenophon said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > Fellows, you prevent any kind of Health Care Reform, and the cost of health care in this nation keeps rising at the present rate, the next time Reform comes up, it will be the implementation of Universal Health Care, and the present for profit insurers will simply be abolished. That would be my preferance right now.
> ...



Except that the county with the highest health insurance rates in the US has capped medical malpractice suits.

So.  Care to try again at the cause of health costs?  Cause its been essentially proven to anyone with half a brain that its not medical malpractice suits.


----------



## Nik (Aug 11, 2009)

Xenophon said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > Potesting, asking tough questions in a town hall meeting, are what town hall meetings are for. Disrupting the meeting, preventing the Representative from talking to his constituents, is Brownshirt tactics. And that is what you people are doing.
> ...



Are you calling yourself a nazi?  Now, I know you are a complete fucktard, but a nazi?  Aren't you being a bit harsh on yourself?


----------



## Xenophon (Aug 11, 2009)

Nik said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> > Old Rocks said:
> ...


Actually it appears you don't even have half a brain because this has been going on for FORTY YEARS, and its EXACTLY what drove prices far beyound the rate of infaltion.

This is why people like you should not be talking about this, you don't even understand what caused it, but you think you have a solution for it.

Obama can't explain how he will pay for it, what it does, nor does he promise it will lower rates or even hold the line on costs, the mantra is 'full coverage.'

GET THE INSURANCE COMPANIES OUT OF THE LOOP.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Aug 11, 2009)

Nik said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Nik said:
> ...



this should help

The next great bailout: Fixing social security - Jul. 30, 2009

It's a long article with a lot of words and few pictures though.

feel free to move your lips as you read


----------



## Terry (Aug 11, 2009)

anyone watching FOX NEWS right now...they are showing a town hall meeting live with specter


----------



## Terry (Aug 11, 2009)

some good questions coming out...specter is on the spot and cannot answer anything..he is trying to play them but is failing.


----------



## Xenophon (Aug 11, 2009)

Watch out for the 80 year olds, they can play rough.


----------



## Amanda (Aug 11, 2009)

Terry said:


> some good questions coming out...specter is on the spot and cannot answer anything..he is trying to play them but is failing.



Oh please, I'm sure he's doing great. Fox is probably using dishonest camera angles to make him appear to be a buffoon.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Aug 11, 2009)

I thought he looked like


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Aug 11, 2009)

Man these congresspeople just may be in trouble in 2010.

I've been hoping for people to actually vote their own constituants out of office to send a message.....maybe people won't wuss out next year


----------



## anna (Aug 12, 2009)

that's the shitcago way!!!  thugs!!! they made sure hussein was surrounded by supporters!!  he can do all the joking and smiling that he wants,but the evil eyes are very telling!!!


----------



## Tech_Esq (Aug 12, 2009)

Old Rocks said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> > Health Care Forum
> ...



When someone is peeing on your leg, do you calmly and quietly ask him to stop?


----------



## Maple (Aug 27, 2009)

look bad- a must read very funny. It backfired on them.

A democrat canvas worker caught smashing windows at the democratic party headquarters in the hopes of it being blamed on the republicans.

'08 race worker held in damage to Colorado Democratic HQ - The Denver Post


----------

